# How to destroy the BNP?



## DeepStoat (Sep 6, 2009)

Clandestine violence administered to BNP activists?

Public exposure of the real BNP?


Etc...


What do you reckon?


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Can't you decide for yourself?


----------



## DeepStoat (Sep 6, 2009)

No, hence the thread


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2009)

Effective opposition and an information campaign to reveal the true cost of the BNP's solutions to the people of this country. You don't need to fight against them on the streets, to fight for the streets, if every door they knock on tells them to get to fuck with their racist, fascist shit.

Anything else is monkeys screaming at each other in the trees.


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> No, hence the thread



No doubt you aspire to be part of a vanguard....


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2009)

Tigers.  Tigers would whoop the BNP's arse.


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Corax said:


> Tigers.  Tigers would whoop the BNP's arse.


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 6, 2009)

Some kind of death ray.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2009)

In Bloom said:


> Some kind of death ray.



Would a blind one do?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

Nuke them from orbit


----------



## N_igma (Sep 6, 2009)

Kill whitey that's what.


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2009)

Hand-wringing.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2009)

Some sort of...politics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

Send in the A Team

e2a

or Michael Knight


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 6, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Effective opposition and an information campaign to reveal the true cost of the BNP's solutions to the people of this country. You don't need to fight against them on the streets, to fight for the streets, if every door they knock on tells them to get to fuck with their racist, fascist shit.


"Let's get tough. The time for talking is over. Call it extreme if you like, but I propose we hit it hard and hit it fast with a major - and I mean _major_ - leaflet campaign, and while it's reeling from that, we'd follow up with a whist drive, a car boot sale, some street theatre and possibly even some benefit concerts. 

OK? Now, if that's not enough, I'm sorry, it's time for the T-shirts: ‘Mutants Out’ ... ‘Chameleonic Life Forms - No Thanks’ ... and if that's not enough, well, I don't know what will be."


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 6, 2009)

Elect Gordon Brown as their leader


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Send in the A Team
> 
> e2a
> 
> or Michael Knight



Don't forget K.I.T.T


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 6, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Don't forget K.I.T.T


 
KITT was black....


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> KITT was black....



Do you find that combination troubling or unusual?


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Don't forget K.I.T.T



KITT was a racist sack o'shit.

_I wouldn't turn down there if I were you Michael.  It's like you're in Delhi._


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> KITT was black....



always being ordered around by a white man


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay - so what about Darth Vader?!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 6, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Okay - so what about Darth Vader?!



Coconut.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 6, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Okay - so what about Darth Vader?!


 
Now there's a black man who ran the fucking galaxy. Although, technically, he was only 'de oberseer'.


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> always being ordered around by a white man



It was an unequal relationship. K.I.T.T. was far more intelligent, had a lovely voice, was black, had better bodywork.....


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Coconut.



Such an endearing term.....


----------



## Sadken (Sep 6, 2009)

One of their guys pulls a knife, you pull a gun.  They put one of yours in hospital, you put one of theirs in the morgue.


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> One of their guys pulls a knife, you pull a gun.  They put one of yours in hospital, you put one of theirs in the morgue.



You should be a rapper.....


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 6, 2009)

I think we should all write a letter to the paper.
And wear small badges, indicating our disapproval.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 6, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> You should be a rapper.....



I think he's quoting Sean Connery!


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wikipedia comments on the collapse of the National Front in the late 1970s/early 1980s.

"Thus, the three important factors in the NF's collapse were Margaret Thatcher's "swamping" speech designed to cream off the NF vote in key marginal constituencies, John Tyndall's rash diktat on the NF standing in 303 seats, and - ironically - the collapse of the ANL."


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Belushi said:


> I think he's quoting Sean Connery!



A scottish rapper then who likes to live in Spain for tax purposes (allegedly)!!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 6, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Some sort of...politics.



This will never work. 

What you need is for for large numbers of students to chant slogans in city centres to make to clear that "they are angry".


----------



## Sadken (Sep 6, 2009)

Belushi said:


> I think he's quoting Sean Connery!



ping pong!


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> This will never work.
> 
> What you need is for for large numbers of students to chant slogans in city centres to make to clear that "they are angry".



It's gone too far now - chanting's not enough.  Desperate times call for desperate dairy-based attacks.  Possibly even a YouTube video.


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> ping pong!



You are just so _untouchable_!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 6, 2009)

Corax said:


> It's gone too far now - chanting's not enough.  Desperate times call for desperate dairy-based attacks.  Possibly even a YouTube video.



Fuck me, that's genius.


----------



## TylerD (Sep 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fuck me, that's genius.



Can we have some guitar bands in a park too?


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2009)

Irony.  That's how we'll defeat the bastards.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 6, 2009)

A street party?  That'll show 'em.


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Give out leaflets!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

buy more newspapers


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Recruit students!


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2009)

Petition the Illuminati!


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

Go to the pub.....


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2009)

Mass emigration?


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm going to set up a burning cross on my lawn as an ironic protest.


----------



## Davo1 (Sep 6, 2009)

As a well known American from Stop the War Coalition told the assembled crowds on Picadilly Gardens in Manchester in June:

[very excited] 'we got a take 'em... n' stop 'em...n'...n' club 'em on the head... yes, club 'em on the head'!


----------



## Satyr (Sep 6, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Mass emigration?



Mass Immigration!! That's been tried for more than 12 years now, and has plainly failed. Instituting a policy of 'controlled' immigration for a change might lessen support for the BNP  - which even now is hardly at a really significant level.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

emigration and immigration mean two different things.


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 6, 2009)

We could try art instillations, visuals, vegan cafes, conscious cinema, live bands and DJs


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 6, 2009)

Satyr said:


> Mass Immigration!! That's been tried for more than 12 years now, and has plainly failed. Instituting a policy of 'controlled' immigration for a change might lessen support for the BNP  - which even now is hardly at a really significant level.



Have you any idea whatsoever of just how much harder the Labour government has made it to get into Britain and become a citizen?

I love this idea that they somehow 'opened the borders' when they came to power.


----------



## Satyr (Sep 6, 2009)

Indeed they do, but our mass immigration is a result of mass emigration from other countries - and controlled immigration may help reduce the influence of the BNP, which is the thread subject.


----------



## Satyr (Sep 6, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Have you any idea whatsoever of just how much harder the Labour government has made it to get into Britain and become a citizen?
> 
> I love this idea that they somehow 'opened the borders' when they came to power.



So many people claim - but I believe the unprecedented level of UK immigration over the last 12 years has destroyed that myth.


----------



## yield (Sep 6, 2009)

Satyr said:


> So many people claim - but I believe the unprecedented level of UK immigration over the last 12 years has destroyed that myth.



Perhaps upsidedownwalrus is speaking from experience?

Satyr what you think of migration from Britain to south-eastern Spain? Over 750,000 people.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 6, 2009)

Satyr said:


> So many people claim - but I believe the unprecedented level of UK immigration over the last 12 years has destroyed that myth.



A lot of that is to do with EU, not this government's fault, it's a common agreement, most of the migration has been from places like Poland.  Many have now gone back to Poland as the recession bites... Getting into Britain from outside the EU is still very hard


----------



## Satyr (Sep 6, 2009)

yield said:


> Perhaps upsidedownwalrus is speaking from experience?
> 
> Satyr what you think of migration from Britain to south-eastern Spain? Over 750,000 people.



How many of them were economic migrants looking for Spanish citizenship? But, migration between EU is beyond national control so is not really comparable as it cannot be controlled.


----------



## Satyr (Sep 6, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> A lot of that is to do with EU, not this government's fault, it's a common agreement, most of the migration has been from places like Poland.  Many have now gone back to Poland as the recession bites... Getting into Britain from outside the EU is still very hard



You are full of them aren't you? We have a greater number of immigrants from outside of the EU - and the lack of control in this respect IS down to the Government. Even now, despite the recession they refuse to put a cap on non-EU immigration.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 6, 2009)

Under the leadership of Lando Calrissian, Cloud City was famed for it's jazz/funk & hip hop scene through out the galaxy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 6, 2009)

Satyr said:


> You are full of them aren't you? We have a greater number of immigrants from outside of the EU - and the lack of control in this respect IS down to the Government. Even now, despite the recession they refuse to put a cap on non-EU immigration.



Are you aware of how much harder this government has made it to come into the country from outside the EU?

I very much am, having a Chinese wife.

You appear to have believed what the Mail tells you...


----------



## samk (Sep 6, 2009)

A landslide victory, they would collapse in their own incompetence.


----------



## Satyr (Sep 6, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Are you aware of how much harder this government has made it to come into the country from outside the EU?
> 
> I very much am, having a Chinese wife.
> 
> You appear to have believed what the Mail tells you...



Such as policemen being instructed by immigration officials to give directions to the nearest immigration office to collared illegal immigrants - such as the granting of British citizenship to foreign criminals AND, the huge influx of immigrants over the past 12 years. You shouldn't believe everything that you read in the Guardian either! Your experience with your wife is hardly testament to the tribulations of potential immigrants - there are many millions who have faced no difficulties whatsoever - and countless many more still here, many years after it has been deemed that they shouldn't be.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 6, 2009)

Abduct Nick Griffin and tattoo him brown from head to toe.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2009)

Uncovering a BNP paedophile ring would do them a lorra lorra damage.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Sep 7, 2009)

I really think this Question Time thing is interesting.  Griffin fundamentally is not that bright - he's not STUPID, but he's clearly no genius - and I think he'll get shown up badly.  I can't understand why Labour still have this policy of non-engagement; seems to me like the wolf is now at the door and Gordon Brown is just turning the telly up to block out the sound of the scratching.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 7, 2009)

Satyr said:


> Such as policemen being instructed by immigration officials to give directions to the nearest immigration office to collared illegal immigrants - such as the granting of British citizenship to foreign criminals AND, the huge influx of immigrants over the past 12 years. You shouldn't believe everything that you read in the Guardian either! Your experience with your wife is hardly testament to the tribulations of potential immigrants - there are many millions who have faced no difficulties whatsoever - and countless many more still here, many years after it has been deemed that they shouldn't be.



Excellent!

"Your personal experience of the system in action is irrelevant compared to the scaremongering articles I have read in the newspaper I occasionally read"


----------



## Satyr (Sep 7, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Excellent!
> 
> "Your personal experience of the system in action is irrelevant compared to the scaremongering articles I have read in the newspaper I occasionally read"



Brilliant!

Being male, I have never given birth, but I KNOW that it hurts. And perhaps you have forgotten the whistleblower who successfully sued the government for unfair dismissal, after being sacked for telling the public how inept the immigration authorities are. Now he did of course have relevant experience. You might even have noticed it in the Guardian!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2009)

The immigrants are definitely the problem facing this country. Not simply one of many symptoms caused by the naked greed of the pragmatic neoliberalist mode of capital. It's the immigrants. I can blame them without having to think to hard


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Are you aware of how much harder this government has made it to come into the country from outside the EU?
> 
> I very much am, having a Chinese wife.
> 
> You appear to have believed what the Mail tells you...



The immigration people have become right cunts of late. Recently went through the non-EU passport section of Gatwick Airport. Only my wife has a non-EU passport and we have travelled together as a family, with myself and my two kids both on UK passports, loads of times and gone through this part with no problems.

But this time the Immigration twonk started asking my Daughter if my wife was her sister and then questioning her about my name. 

I was so shocked that I just stood there looking bemused. In the past it was always just a smile and a formality with, on more than one occassion, my wife being asked if she would mind helping out to translate from some others who spoke no English. 

I loathe what this country has become under new Labour. Nasty fucking control freaks on so many levels.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 7, 2009)

Satyr said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Being male, I have never given birth, but I KNOW that it hurts. And perhaps you have forgotten the whistleblower who successfully sued the government for unfair dismissal, after being sacked for telling the public how inept the immigration authorities are. Now he did of course have relevant experience. You might even have noticed it in the Guardian!


----------



## Satyr (Sep 7, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The immigrants are definitely the problem facing this country. Not simply one of many symptoms caused by the naked greed of the pragmatic neoliberalist mode of capital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that explains it then.


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 9, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> Under the leadership of Lando Calrissian, Cloud City was famed for it's jazz/funk & hip hop scene through out the galaxy.



I am Han Solo. FACT.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 17, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Wikipedia comments on the collapse of the National Front in the late 1970s/early 1980s.
> 
> "Thus, the three important factors in the NF's collapse were Margaret Thatcher's "swamping" speech designed to cream off the NF vote in key marginal constituencies, John Tyndall's rash diktat on the NF standing in 303 seats, and - ironically - the collapse of the ANL."


What about Martin Webster & Harvey Proctors 'special relationship'
Or just Martin Webster.
The emergence of the political soldier wing as a credible force, and splits between them and others ie Flag Group that caused the splintering.


----------



## Random (Sep 17, 2009)

Davo1 said:


> As a well known American from Stop the War Coalition told the assembled crowds on Picadilly Gardens in Manchester in June:
> 
> [very excited] 'we got a take 'em... n' stop 'em...n'...n' club 'em on the head... yes, club 'em on the head'!



He's a real prat, that one


----------



## _George (Oct 5, 2009)

someone really needs to point out the illogic in what they say about how muslim populations grow faster so eventually they will outnumber non muslims and turn the uk into an islamic state.  otherwise good people who are concerned with womens rights and so on might be taken in by there disgusting lies.


----------



## _George (Oct 5, 2009)

no doubt straw and co will be doing that when they team up to humiliate the vile disgusting hatefull bastard cunt on question time


----------



## IMR (Oct 5, 2009)

_George said:


> someone really needs to point out the illogic in what they say about how muslim populations grow faster so eventually they will outnumber non muslims and turn the uk into an islamic state.



You don't know for sure that they will eventually outnumber non-muslims in this country. Fertility rates for Bangladeshi and Pakistani women (most of whom we can assume are Muslim) are in gradual decline.

Muslims will almost certainly make up a considerably bigger proportion of the population in, say, thirty years' time. That's about all that can be said with much certainty.

Will a sizeable number of them want Britain to become an Islamic state? Again, no-one knows.

It is these uncertainties which I reckon many people find unnerving and provide opportunities for the BNP to exploit. A lot of the Far Right's rhetoric revolves around dire predictions of what the future will be like. Even when they sieze on present-day issues, it's often to say 'you can expect a lot more of this'.


----------



## _George (Oct 5, 2009)

IMR said:


> You don't know for sure that they will eventually outnumber non-muslims in this country. Fertility rates for Bangladeshi and Pakistani women (most of whom we can assume are Muslim) are in gradual decline.
> 
> Muslims will almost certainly make up a considerably bigger proportion of the population in, say, thirty years' time. That's about all that can be said with much certainty.
> 
> ...



yeah, im sure the avarage muslim thinking four kids is ideal will decline on account of fertility rates.  and im sure most normal muslims are in favour of personal freedoms, equal rights for women and so on.  its just a small element within there community such as the sharia for uk group that dislike those things.  as we see clearly across the world countries with mainly muslim populations are starting to move away from oppressive religous rulers and towards more personal freedoms, such as in iraq and afghanistan.  and the way the outcry across the muslim world at the 911 mass murders far outweighed those over, say, the muhamed cartoons clearly shows that your avarage normal muslim is a million miles from the fundamentalst mentality and so would never want there religion to be imposed on any country in any way.


----------



## IMR (Oct 5, 2009)

_George said:


> yeah, im sure the avarage muslim thinking four kids is ideal will decline on account of fertility rates.  and im sure most normal muslims are in favour of personal freedoms, equal rights for women and so on.  its just a small element within there community such as the sharia for uk group that dislike those things.  as we see clearly across the world countries with mainly muslim populations are starting to move away from oppressive religous rulers and towards more personal freedoms, such as in iraq and afghanistan.  and the way the outcry across the muslim world at the 911 mass murders far outweighed those over, say, the muhamed cartoons clearly shows that your avarage normal muslim is a million miles from the fundamentalst mentality and so would never want there religion to be imposed on any country in any way.



I was being straight with you. Be straight with me.


----------



## _George (Oct 5, 2009)

IMR said:


> I was being straight with you. Be straight with me.



i was agreeing with you


----------



## IMR (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't want you to agree with me. I want you to be straight with me.


----------



## _George (Oct 5, 2009)

IMR said:


> I don't want you to agree with me. I want you to be straight with me.



i thaught i was...

im not sure what you mean


----------



## IMR (Oct 5, 2009)

> and the way the outcry across the muslim world at the 911 mass murders far outweighed those over, say, the muhamed cartoons



Come on, who's kidding who?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2009)

IMR said:


> You don't know for sure that they will eventually outnumber non-muslims in this country. Fertility rates for Bangladeshi and Pakistani women (most of whom we can assume are Muslim) are in gradual decline.
> 
> Muslims will almost certainly make up a considerably bigger proportion of the population in, say, thirty years' time. That's about all that can be said with much certainty.
> 
> ...



Yeah I do think there are things about multiculturalism which should be looked at, but in a more positive way.  I mean surely it ought to be good to want a society in which people can walk down the street and feel part of a shared society.  But the BNP going on about muslim men grooming young white women as paedophiles does the exact opposite of that.


----------



## IMR (Oct 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I mean surely it ought to be good to want a society in which people can walk down the street and feel part of a shared society.  But the BNP going on about muslim men grooming young white women as paedophiles does the exact opposite of that.



It's always good to want that. Any normal semi-decent person likes to see people of different creeds and different races getting along together.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

IMR said:


> It's always good to want that. Any normal semi-decent person likes to see people of different creeds and different races getting along together.



Thats true.

But what if people dont want to live in a multicultural enviroment ? Should they be forced to comply or is it valid to have political parties that reflect their wishes ?


----------



## IMR (Oct 6, 2009)

Being pragmatic, lengthy arguments about what people should or shouldn't do, or what is or isn't valid, don't interest me much. Better to think of what's possible, and what the likely outcomes are of different policies.

Short answer to your questions: if a lot of people perceive immigration levels to be threatening, any political party promoting anti-immigration policies like they mean it will gain increased support. 

Some people want to have their cake and eat it by being relaxed about high immigration levels, but then act surprised when widespread anti-immigration sentiment starts making itself known. They're kidding themselves on.


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 6, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Thats true.
> 
> But what if people dont want to live in a multicultural enviroment ? Should they be forced to comply or is it valid to have political parties that reflect their wishes ?



Of course its not valid anymore than saying you don't wish to share the world with people from any other group.

What force do you mean?


----------



## Ungrateful (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> Of course its not valid anymore than saying you don't wish to share the world with people from any other group.
> 
> What force do you mean?



Or saying that as the majority don't want to see Stoat Boy enjoying the benefits of oxygen, he should have this liberty removed. Certain rights take precedence over majority rule. 

Further the demand not to have a multicultural society is almost wholly incoherent. Almost every society is multicultural. The culture of the rich is different to the culture of the poor (and I see Stoat boy isn;t in favour of getting rid of this difference). The cultural practices of one part of town (for instance wearing blue on match days) are going to be different to those of another part (wearing red) - they'll celebrate different historical figures, mark different anniversaries, but in these cases its often possible to find things in common too, and enjoy the differences through friendly rivalry.


----------



## subversplat (Oct 6, 2009)

Could we maybe all join the BNP and carry out ever more pointless and ludicrous campaigns to undermine any right-thinking support from them?

Actually, maybe this is what has been happening all along....


----------



## chazegee (Oct 6, 2009)

The BNP are an ugly little reminder in the back of your brain, that when white people get kicked off the podium, they will, and will fully deserve, to be fucked in the arse forever...


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> Of course its not valid anymore than saying you don't wish to share the world with people from any other group.
> 
> What force do you mean?



thats crap tho really

as if theres no difference between sharing the world with the french with them in france and sharing England with the french

and then what if the french were a have ten kids and dont give a shit about them sort of people rather than a have a few kids and look after them sort of people so that in a society that looks after your kids for you theyd soon outnumber the English? in England*. that would be a real problem that people would be right to be concerned about.

*notice that?  England and English, the similarity between those two words?

oh and about the above post which mentions muslim groomers. muhammed, the guy that that lot think was it and aspire to be more like fucked a nine year old.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2009)

Who is outnumbering who in England right now George?


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

MC5 said:


> Who is outnumbering who in England right now George?



the English

but it dosent take a genius to figure out that a people that multiply faster will soon outnumber a people that miltiply slower in a place without the poverty, starvation and aids that they have in there own countries to quell the numbers


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> the English


you're asked "who is outnumbering who" and your answer is "the english"? with piffle like that, how do you hope to astonish people with your brilliance? you can't even answer a fucking simple question which requires scant thought.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

Look, there's a stupid cunt posting above me.

'Poverty, starvation and aids' to 'quell' there numbers (sic) eh. Nice.


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you're asked "who is outnumbering who" and your answer is "the english"? with piffle like that, how do you hope to astonish people with your brilliance? you can't even answer a fucking simple question which requires scant thought.



perhaps you could answer the question of why muhammed isnt considerd pedo scum when other people why fuck nine year olds are?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> the English
> 
> but it dosent take a genius to figure out that a people that multiply faster will soon outnumber a people that miltiply slower in a place without the poverty, starvation and aids that they have in there own countries to quell the numbers






			
				_George said:
			
		

> i like the idea of people attacking your work and then you flattening them all with superior reasoning


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> perhaps you could answer the question of why muhammed isnt considerd pedo scum when other people why fuck nine year olds are?


you what?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> perhaps you could answer the question of why muhammed isnt considerd pedo scum when other people why fuck nine year olds are?



And why isn't the Christian god considered a homicidal maniac for flooding the world and turning a blind eye to atrocities and 'natural' disasters around the world?

You realise that the teachings of a holy book aren't equivalent to lynchings in the Murdoch press, don't you?


----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> the English
> 
> but it dosent take a genius to figure out that a people that multiply faster will soon outnumber a people that miltiply slower in a place without the poverty, starvation and aids that they have in there own countries to quell the numbers



Who are the people who are now 'multiplying faster' George?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> perhaps you could answer the question of why muhammed isnt considerd pedo scum when other people why fuck nine year olds are?


what makes you think you can master the intricacies of philosophy when you can't even master simple english spelling?

perhaps you should concentrate on that instead of worrying your head about the sex life of arabs in the seventh century.


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> And why isn't the Christian god considered a homicidal maniac for flooding the world and turning a blind eye to atrocities and 'natural' disasters around the world?
> 
> You realise that the teachings of a holy book aren't equivalent to lynchings in the Murdoch press, don't you?



because the christian god dosent exist any more than any other god does?

perhaps a large number of people should start getting there morallity from gary glitter


----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2009)

Wonder who influences the morality of those nazi paedophiles and abusers?


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what makes you think you can master the intricacies of philosophy when you can't even master simple english spelling?
> 
> perhaps you should concentrate on that instead of worrying your head about the sex life of arabs in the seventh century.



attacking me like this rather than challenging the reasoning of what i say shows that you are unduly entrenched in your views aswell as a lack of intellectual honesty


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> attacking me like this rather than challenging the reasoning of what i say shows that you are unduly entrenched in your views aswell as a lack of intellectual honesty


no it doesn't.


----------



## XR75 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ungrateful said:


> Or saying that as the majority don't want to see Stoat Boy enjoying the benefits of oxygen, he should have this liberty removed. Certain rights take precedence over majority rule.



Why should we have unrestricted multiculturalism amd immigration because you or others think it's a good idea?



> Further the demand not to have a multicultural society is almost wholly incoherent. Almost every society is multicultural. The culture of the rich is different to the culture of the poor (and I see Stoat boy isn;t in favour of getting rid of this difference). The cultural practices of one part of town (for instance wearing blue on match days) are going to be different to those of another part (wearing red) - they'll celebrate different historical figures, mark different anniversaries, but in these cases its often possible to find things in common too, and enjoy the differences through friendly rivalry.



I would call that regional variances not multiculturalism.


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> no it doesn't.



yes it does

you cant explain why your views reman different to what i say because no matter how much sense anything anyone said on the subject your views would remain as they are

your entrenched in your views because your unwiling to reconsider them and you are intellectually dishonest because you would stick to your opinion even when it made no logical sense


----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2009)

*checks time*


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you tell me how, exactly, we have 'unrestricted multiculturalism amd immigration' now then?

Worra load of cock


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> yes it does
> 
> you cant explain why your views reman different to what i say because no matter how much sense anything anyone said on the subject your views would remain as they are
> 
> your entrenched in your views because your unwiling to reconsider them and you are intellectually dishonest because you would stick to your viewpoint even when it made no logical sense


i see no reason to reconsider my views given the pisspoor wankery you insist on posting. i don't give a flying fuck about mohammed's domestic life, being somewhat more concerned about the activities of some of the people who follow the religion he started. as for intellectual dishonesty, it's rather dishonest to suggest you've posted anything of any intellectual substance on this thread.


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i see no reason to reconsider my views given the pisspoor wankery you insist on posting. i don't give a flying fuck about mohammed's domestic life, being somewhat more concerned about the activities of some of the people who follow the religion he started. as for intellectual dishonesty, it's rather dishonest to suggest you've posted anything of any intellectual substance on this thread.



whatever

any intellectually honest person who's reading this can see who's making the valid points


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> your entrenched in your views because your unwiling to reconsider them and you are intellectually dishonest because you would stick to your opinion even when it made no logical sense



I tell you what, when you write down a view worth considering I'll mull it over. So far you've just posted a load of braindead bibble and avoided any questions.


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I tell you what, when you write down a view worth considering I'll mull it over. So far you've just posted a load of braindead bibble and avoided any questions.



and obviusly you saying that makes it true


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> whatever
> 
> any intellectually honest person who's reading this can see who's making the valid points



There's no honesty to you and your nonsensical rubbish about 'muhammed,' folks apparently being 'outnumbered' and knobby comparison involving the French and English

I think you may be projecting dearie. I may not be Pickman's greatest fan, but he's a fucking Einstein and intellectual heavyweight compared to the predictable brainfart that is George.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> whatever
> 
> any intellectually honest person who's reading this can see who's making the valid points



yes. and it's not you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> There's no honesty to you and your nonsensical rubbish about 'muhammed,' folks apparently being 'outnumbered' and knobby comparison involving the French and English
> 
> I think you may be projecting dearie. I may not be Pickman's greatest fan, but he's a fucking Einstein and intellectual heavyweight compared to the predictable brainfart that is George.


fucking faint praise 

fucking attica's a fucking genius compared to _george


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> and obviusly you saying that makes it true



I don't think you can comprehend the written word. If you reread the post, I'm simply asking you to post something worth considering.


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I don't think you can comprehend the written word. If you reread the post, I'm simply asking you to post something worth considering.



in your view what should happen to people who have sex with nine year olds then?  should they be idolised and have there views adopted by millions or locked up?


----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> whatever
> 
> any intellectually honest person who's reading this can see who's making the valid points




No answers to my valid points from this intellectual giant as yet?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> in your view what should happen to people who have sex with nine year olds then?  should they be idolised and have there views adopted by millions or locked up?



And this is a relevant question how? Still, rest assured that if Muhammed was alive today I'd be outside his shack with a lynch mob and a copy of The Sun firmly clutched in hand. Still, I might relent if he flew off on a winged horse or made with the impressive miracle things.

But that was in the distant past, when many of our famous historical figures were nonces by any other name <shrugs> I'd be more worried about the obvious ongoing patterns of abuse in the Catholic church now, wouldn't you?


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> And this is a relevant question how? Still, rest assured that if Muhammed was alive today I'd be outside his shack with a lynch mob and a copy of The Sun firmly clutched in hand. Still, I might relent if he flew off on a winged horse or made with the impressive miracle things.
> 
> But that was in the distant past, when many of our famous historical figures were nonces by any other name <shrugs> I'd be more worried about the obvious ongoing patterns of abuse in the Catholic church now, wouldn't you?



the catholic church is a tiny dying entity compared to islam

and the police deal with that because they arnet scared of being called rascist by numpties like you for doing so


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> the English
> 
> but it dosent take a genius to figure out that a people that multiply faster will soon outnumber a people that miltiply slower in a place without the poverty, starvation and aids that they have in there own countries to quell the numbers



Seeing as you're so big on 'intellectual honesty' (look I can spell it) and telling it how it is, can you tell me who you're referring to as the fast multiplying people here.

I mean, are we talking those Australian immigrants, the Euros from the EU or those Polak types? And what about, say, those British born asian and West Indians then - where would you consider 'there' (sic) home?

Do tell George. You're an honest man after all...


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Seeing as you're so big on 'intellectual honesty' (look I can spell it) and telling it how it is, can you tell me who you're referring to as the fast multiplying people here.
> 
> I mean, are we talking those Australian immigrants, the Euros from the EU or those Polak types? And what about, say, those British born asian and West Indians then - where would you consider 'there' (sic) home?
> 
> Do tell George. You're an honest man after all...



muslims families have an avarage of almost 4 kids per family

native English have about half that


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you realise that the birth rate is a fluid thing, already showing signs of change, rather than something set like a permanent mathematical formula?

What makes a 'native' English person to you, Mr Honesty?


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

and as for who's home id consider where id say that depends on ho integrated into British society they are

if someone adopts the British way of life thats one thing but if someone lives here but keeps there backwards culture id say they belong back where said backwards culture originated


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Do you realise that the birth rate is a fluid thing, already showing signs of change, rather than something set like a permanent mathematical formula?
> 
> What makes a 'native' English person to you, Mr Honesty?



what makes a native american?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

Define the 'British way of life' to me then George.

I know a muslim family, all born over here, who eat in McDonalds, support the England football team and give out Christmas presents. Do they count, even though they do the odd prayer towards the East?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> what makes a native american?



You tell me George - it's incumbent on you after all.

Still, I'd wager it's a lot easier to unpick than the relationship between Celts, Britons and those funny Saxon and Roman interlopers on these crowded isles.


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Define the 'British way of life' to me then George.
> 
> I know a muslim family, all born over here, who eat in McDonalds, support the England football team and give out Christmas presents. Do they count, even though they do the odd prayer towards the East?



they eat mcdonnalds beef do they?

i guess a good test would be drawing a muhammed cartoon and anyone who can disagree with it but tolerate it has accepted freedom of expression and appriciates that thats the reason that they can have the religion that they wish

anyone who threatens to kill the cartoonist can fuck off


----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> and as for who's home id consider where id say that depends on ho integrated into British society they are
> 
> if someone adopts the British way of life thats one thing but if someone lives here but keeps there backwards culture id say they belong back where said backwards culture originated



I'm from Irish Catholic background is it OK for me to have 4 kids, watch Celtic when I can and have a jig?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

What a winning definition that is George. 

Where should we draw the line over here. People who fail to get exercised over Queen and country, maybe even morris dancing?

My gosh, what a load of intolerant Christian types we'd have to expel for getting offended into green ink action about the use of good British expletives.


----------



## _George (Oct 6, 2009)

actually i really cant be botherd arguing with you any more

whatever you you think of my intelligence it stands with Nick Griffins BNP

g'bye


----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't bang your thick head on the way out.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

_George said:


> actually i really cant be botherd arguing with you any more
> 
> whatever you you think of my intelligence it stands with Nick Griffins BNP
> 
> g'bye



Don't worry dearie. You haven't even managed to draw me into an argument. It's more a case of you making a series of predictable and irrelevant bigoted asides and everyone else having a laugh at your expense.

Any time you fancy having the nuts to flesh out your own definitions of the 'native British' and the like feel free to pop your stupid head in. Loving the _honesty_ and commitment to your cause.


----------



## kavenism (Oct 6, 2009)

Why do you lot lower yourselves to arguing with utter morons like that? Urban might be somewhere I'd frequent/post more often if the uber-twatishness was left to stew in it's own inadequacy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> actually i really cant be botherd arguing with you any more
> 
> whatever you you think of my intelligence it stands with Nick Griffins BNP
> 
> g'bye


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

love  tune

and .  really beutifull

just thaught id pop back to tell u all about that like.  sagas aalbum 'on my own' is well orth downloading.  she made candle in the wind into a really great song.  listen


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

omg omg

how could i forget, symphony of sorrow..  cant find them on youtube but download there album by the same name.  beyond good and evil is one of my very favourite tunes


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> beyond good and evil is one of my very favourite tunes


not a bad book either


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> love  tune
> 
> and .  really beutifull
> 
> just thaught id pop back to tell u all about that like.  sagas aalbum 'on my own' is well orth downloading.  she made candle in the wind into a really great song.  listen


i thought this would be right up your street:


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

obiously the jews are the ones responsable for trying to turn the english into a minority in england

did you know that chirchil said that Britain should remain white?

we saved them from the last bunch of people they upset and thats the fucking thanks we get


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> obiously the jews are the ones responsable for trying to turn the english into a minority in england
> 
> did you know that chirchil said that Britain should remain white?
> 
> we saved them from the last bunch of people they upset and thats the fucking thanks we get



oh dear and i imagine bye bye as well..


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> oh dear and i imagine bye bye as well..



well, its true.

obviusly the true conspiricy is the one that your not alowed to think

why else would we attack iraq but to defend there little rat hole?

do you thinbk people were dim enough not to realise that the oil facilities in iraq would be major targets for anti occupation forces and so occupyng them would damage oil exports as it has?


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 7, 2009)

when I was your age drugs and masturbation had a different effect on me.. I have no idea what you're on about, but then again neither do you dear.. have you thought about getting a girlfriend? It might clear your mind and your balls?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> obviusly the true conspiricy is the one that your not alowed to think


you must be glad you're immune, as despite your protestations to the contrary what you post shows beyond any reasonable doubt that you and thought rarely meet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> chirchil


churchill?


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> when I was your age drugs and masturbation had a different effect on me.. I have no idea what you're on about, but then again neither do you dear.. have you thought about getting a girlfriend? It might clear your mind and your balls?



your freudian psychology ratty encouragement of african style sexual incontinence based attack isnt going to work on me


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> your freudian psychology ratty encouragement of african style sexual incontinence based attack isnt going to work on me


hark at the brain of britain


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> hark at the brain of britain



well, it is true

that which comes from the jew isnt to be trusted

consider christianity and then the contrast between that and the religion that the people from which it originated have for themselves. while msking stuff up about how they were treat in a way that would gain sympathy from christians (they wernet in egypt) while they teach that all non jews are animals created by god to serve jews


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 7, 2009)

Could you just go away quietly please?


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

one set of beleifs for the jews, one set of beliefs for the non jews from the jews


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> well, it is true
> 
> that which comes from the jew isnt to be trusted
> 
> consider christianity and then the contrast between that and the religion that the people from which it originated have for themselves. while msking stuff up about how they were treat in a way that would gain sympathy from christians (they wernet in egypt) while they teach that all non jews are animals created by god to serve jews



hello in there! tell me.. what colour is the sky in your world?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> they teach that all non jews are animals created by god to serve jews


if they do teach that, at least in your case they're halfway right.


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> if they do teach that, at least in your case they're halfway right.



they do teach that

in there grotty little talmud book

go find out and try to think independanly

remember that in cultures that look at from from the outside you can clearly see the truth being oppressed.  you must understand that there is a chance that that is the same here.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> they do teach that
> 
> in there grotty little talmud book
> 
> ...



Ha! Ha! 




			
				_George said:
			
		

> i was just gonna do a degree but after talking to some guy at college today ive decided to do a degree, a masters degree and then a phd


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Could you just go away quietly please?



yes, i could


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> yes, i could



That's because it's bedtime isn't it?


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Ha! Ha!



any way we could find out the thaughts of reubens brother and turn it into a belief system for the jews?


----------



## audiotech (Oct 7, 2009)

trollus incipentis (you tube arseholeus or localpaper commentus)


----------



## _George (Oct 7, 2009)

MC5 said:


> trollus incipentis (you tube arseholeus or localpaper commentus)



& homo ratty snakus

ive been thinking of names for the races since reading the truth about how nenderthals could interbreed with modern humans and so were more like a different race than species since the homo floresiensis cover up

i particularly like that one


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't vote for them - ever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> ive been thinking


well that's a lie for a start


----------



## audiotech (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> & homo ratty snakus
> 
> ive been thinking



not too hard now...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

MC5 said:


> not too hard now...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2009)

_George said:


> well, it is true
> 
> that which comes from the jew isnt to be trusted
> 
> consider christianity and then the contrast between that and the religion that the people from which it originated have for themselves. while msking stuff up about how they were treat in a way that would gain sympathy from christians (they wernet in egypt) while they teach that all non jews are animals created by god to serve jews


----------



## soulman (Oct 7, 2009)

I was in my sisters house earlier today and we were talking. Then a man knocked at the door and he had some motif made out of red, white and blue on his coat. I reacted thinking he was a cunt from the bnp. She reacted too. Then we realised he was just someone doing his job, selling shit. He didn't get knocked out


----------



## audiotech (Oct 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2009)

_George said:


> well, it is true
> 
> that which comes from the jew isnt to be trusted
> 
> consider christianity and then the contrast between that and the religion that the people from which it originated have for themselves. while msking stuff up about how they were treat in a way that would gain sympathy from christians (they wernet in egypt) while they teach that all non jews are animals created by god to serve jews



You been at the _special_ matzo's?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 8, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Ha! Ha!



On the up side, eight or so years in HE might improve both his thinking and writing; neither of which would be a bad thing.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 9, 2009)

Just came across this elsewhere on t'internet, and felt it was worth passing on. This seems like as good a place as any to do so....



> Task for the day:
> 
> Ring the BNP freephone number - 0800 0086191 - from a payphone, leave it off the hook and walk away.
> 
> ...


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> You been at the _special_ matzo's?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2009)

If i was you i'd fuck off for a few weeks before a mod notices your posts above and then bans you.


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> If i was you i'd fuck off for a few weeks before a mod notices your posts above and then bans you.



ooohhh boveeerd


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2009)

_George said:


>



cunt off


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 9, 2009)

_George said:


> ooohhh boveeerd



Your posts might make more sense if you used your fingers to type rather than wiping your cock across the keyboard.. it's all very one eyed and nonsensical isn't it dear?


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

why would i want to remain somewhere full of leftist half wits and cunts?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2009)

cunt off


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2009)

I reckon he's got another whiff of the barmaids apron. Ah isn't that cute.


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

just so you know ive seen how nasty your avarage lefist glasto boarder is just an inch or so below the pink haired squeeky voice surface and can honestly say the far left contains the most unpleasent people ive encountred in my life

well, exept this me.  i just go round hurting people now like.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you one of them mad bomber/kiddy fiddler far right types then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2009)

achtung juden, the master race is talking to us


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Are you one of them mad bomber/kiddy fiddler far right types then?



na nothing like that

and for your information pedo sympathisers are on the left. Harriet Harman for example

i have a talent for thinking up really hurtfull things to say to people and why shouldent i?

people were cunts to me for no reason (and they know who they are) so now im a cunt to people for no reason


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 9, 2009)

_George said:


> just so you know ive seen how nasty your avarage lefist glasto boarder is just an inch or so below the pink haired squeeky voice surface and can honestly say the far left contains the most unpleasent people ive encountred in my life
> 
> well, exept this me.  i just go round hurting people now like.



i think you'll find people objecting to your views who are even a teensy weensy bit to the left of you dear..


----------



## tarannau (Oct 9, 2009)

The sad thing is that this halfwitted inbreed is probably the best advert for a bit of diversity in the family tree there could be. Poor chap can barely string together a sentence in his mother tongue.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2009)

_George said:


> na nothing like that
> 
> and for your information pedo sympathisers are on the left. Harriet Harman for example
> 
> ...



so you are textbook far right nutjob


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2009)

_George said:


> na nothing like that
> 
> and for your information pedo sympathisers are on the left. Harriet Harman for example
> 
> ...



Is that right?

Neo-Nazi had child abuse images



> Neo-Nazi Martyn Gilleard has been found guilty of making bombs for a far-right terrorist campaign, after having previously admitted downloading thousands of images of child sexual abuse



No one on here actually cares about your pathetic woes btw


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> i think you'll find people objecting to your views who are even a teensy weensy bit to the left of you dear..



not here.  the people im talking about know who they are, and if they can remove there runty disabled bi polar deaf etc egos from the equation theyll see what theyve pushed into the arms of the other side


----------



## tarannau (Oct 9, 2009)

This from a man who lacks the motor skills to even be a keyboard warrior.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you going to finally unsheath your sword now then georgie?


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Is that right?
> 
> Neo-Nazi had child abuse images
> 
> ...



i dont expect you to. i expect you to call me scum for being rascist and hate me.  but the people im talking about will regret there behavour so much that there current level of regret (which is considerable) will feel like no regret at all.

and now i really must be going


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2009)

You *are* a mad bomber aren't you?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 9, 2009)

It's like he writes words, but has no idea what they mean. Poor lamb's obviously overtired from thinking so hard on this illiterate nonsense. I think he's just bitter that the Koran isn't a helpful picture book.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd report your posts but I a) think it's the stasi button and don't like to click it and b) you'll get dealt with soon enough if you keep on with the nazi crap


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 9, 2009)

_George said:


> i dont expect you to. i expect you to call me scum for being rascist and hate me.  but the people im talking about will regret there behavour so much that there current level of regret (which is considerable) will feel like no regret at all.
> 
> and now i really must be going



to be honest, you seem a bit gone already..


----------



## tarannau (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd report them if he wasn't making such a fool of himself. He's winning hearts and minds with his finely honed intellect and commitment.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 9, 2009)

_George said:


> i dont expect you to. i expect you to call me scum for being rascist and hate me.  but the people im talking about will regret there behavour so much that there current level of regret (which is considerable) will feel like no regret at all.
> 
> and now i really must be going



Which people are you talking about?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2009)

Why are the greatest advocates of the aryan race always it's most feeble examples?


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I'd report them if he wasn't making such a fool of himself. He's winning hearts and minds with his finely honed intellect and commitment.



*sigh* i actually hope i do get banned then i wont be able to see ur posts so wont keep finding myself back here typing posts.

anyway, its not that i lack commitment its more that ive been shown that the far left is actually more unpleasent than the person who, a very long time ago caused me to come to the conclusion that the far right were cunts by behaving like a smack head without the smack.

i realise that none of you are able to detach yourselves from your own positions enough to see anything resembeling a bigger picture but from where i stand it really is just two sides.  just because one controls most of the media dosent really mean that nazis killing people is worse than communists killing people.  and having reserched the issues i find that one perpetually whining group of people is actually the source of there own problems (really).  but i could oppose those from either side...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2009)

There is no polite way to say this. You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

it matters not what you think as im about to change my password to a string of random letters that i wont remember


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 9, 2009)

_George said:


> it matters not what you think as im about to change my password to a string of random letters that i wont remember




let me help - paste one of your posts in as a password..


----------



## Superdupastupor (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd be a model aryan if I was more muscular ..

but as it is with all the beer and speed i'm quite effete ]\

I can barley speak German ffs!!!


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> let me help - paste one of your posts in as a password..



pissing password reset form 

this time nobody reply


----------



## tarannau (Oct 9, 2009)

The loser's still struggling with his computer. Bless.


----------



## _George (Oct 9, 2009)

Superdupastupor said:


> I'd be a model aryan if I was more muscular ..
> 
> but as it is with all the beer and speed i'm quite effete ]\
> 
> I can barley speak German ffs!!!



actually i think alot of hitlers ideas need modernising, or at least bringing in line with the science.  im all for then applying the science in a psychopathic way by killing retards and so on and killing the jews for being all ratty and stuff but alot of what hitler says in mein kamph isnt in line with the science as i understand it.  thats not to say thered be less killing if it was.  so itd be no better according to you (which is totally unfair since communism killed loads more).

new nazism's what we should have.  like new labour.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 9, 2009)

And you'd be the first in line George, goose stepping and tripping over your own feet.

You're boring now. Over 450 posts until you felt brave enough to post up this nonsense. Big man.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> And you'd be the first in line George, goose stepping and tripping over your own feet.
> 
> You're boring now. Over 450 posts until you felt brave enough to post up this nonsense. Big man.



I doubt he'd be able to goose step. he can't even flounce, which is surprising as that is the one gait I would have thought he'd be a master of..


----------



## banglo-saxon (Oct 10, 2009)

this george looks like a classic Wind Up Merchant.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 10, 2009)

Eh?

I mean I've banned him but, you know, what? Where did that come from? I'd have thought it was a wind-up but it went on too long.

Oh well.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 10, 2009)

tarannau said:


> What a winning definition that is George.
> 
> Where should we draw the line over here. People who fail to get exercised over Queen and country, maybe even morris dancing?


I think you'll find that todays morris dancing is a 20th century 'revival'  phenomenon. One popular theory is that it originated in Moorish Spain, and following the expulsions of Jews and Moors in 15th century Spain, eventually became popularised in England through royal court life in Tudor times, mingling with existing rural dance customs, to become the Morris dance that we know today.


> We may never be quite sure how Morris dancing originated. Most favour the theory that the word is a corruption of "Moorish", reflecting north African influences. Certainly, there are traditions of dancing with sticks in Egypt and also in Turkey, in which the white costumes and clashing sticks of the dancers are strikingly similar to Morris. In both cases, the dances are performed exclusively by men, as was once the case also with the English Morris.
> 
> "Moorish" itself appears to derive from "moresk", the English name for styles of dancing that developed in the 15th and 16th centuries in celebration of the expulsion of the Moorish (Moroccan) peoples from southern Europe, particularly Spain. This dance tradition percolated throughout Europe. In Spain, it was known as "morisco" or "moresca", in France "moresque", and "moresk" in England. In time, this became "moorish' or "morris". A foreign visitor to the court of Henry VIII refers to "Moorish games, which they call moresks", giving strong support to the case for this derivation.
> 
> ...


http://www.icons.org.uk/theicons/collection/morris-dancing/biography/morris-dancing-finished

Search the web for "morisco" (Moor-like) and "Mock combat dance"


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 15, 2009)

Just ultra-belatedly caught up on George's 'get myself banned' campaign -- thoroughly entertaining. Subliterate thick-as-pigshittery like his can be ... 

The 'troll like a St*rmcunter' thing seems new, last I knew of George he was whining about a fortnight ago on how awful it was to hate Tories on the main forum ...


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 16, 2009)

Quick general note on BNP regarding bye-election results from last night.

"BNP watch: smashed out of sight by Labour in a by-election in Barnsley they were hoping to win, but meanwhile they were only 16 votes short of getting a seat from the Tories on Lincolnshire County Council in Boston. In other news, Tories hold on to The Runtons in North Norfolk."

Answering the question: Sorry if it sounds simple and has been said, but they come in via the ballot box and that has to be a major factor in decreasing their power, probably the main one. Griffen only beat the Greens by 0.3% - like it or lump it we should be a solid chance to boot him out 4 1/2 years from now.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 16, 2009)

4 1/2 years is too long to wait! 

How can Griffin represent ALL people in the North West equally in EP, when he himself excludes people on the basis of race AND religion. He doesn't represent Jews, Muslims, people of colour, people who are not 'indigenous caucasian'.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2009)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Quick general note on BNP regarding bye-election results from last night.
> 
> "BNP watch: smashed out of sight by Labour in a by-election in Barnsley they were hoping to win, but meanwhile they were only 16 votes short of getting a seat from the Tories on Lincolnshire County Council in Boston. In other news, Tories hold on to The Runtons in North Norfolk."




23% is not 'smashed out of sight' - it's a drop of 7% (45 votes), and labour victories are not the way to beat the BNP. It's clear in that ward that the BNP are now the official opposition to labour, they outpolled the total of all the other candiates added together (yes, including lib dems, tories and UKIP). 37% in Boston speaks for itself. 

I don't think the recent relatively poor results are anything to crow about, i put them more down to there being a run of elections in the wrong sort of areas with little local support networks - as soon as the sort of seat they do well in has a vacancy they are still doing well. On top of that, since the June elections they've very definetely took their place on the national stage. They are now part of national politics.


----------

